# Details on New MQB Audi A3 Bound for Geneva Motor Show Debut



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Earlier today we posted a story about leaked Audi Geneva Motor Show plans though that story had the RS 4 in the headline. Another notable model from the leaked document that confirmed this news (seen below) also confirms information about the expected launch of the new A3 (seen in spy photos above).










Though the information bits shown are just a few bullet points, they do confirm the fact that only a 3-door will be shown at the Swiss motor show. Engines will include a 1.4 TFSI, 1.8 TFSI and 2.0 TDI.

We'll of course be in Geneva to cover the launch in early March so look for more details at that time... or perhaps before then if Audi does a pre-release of press materials.

* PHOTO GALLERY: Audi A3 Test Mules *


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

I know that other people think the hatch is the way to go but it's the U.S. bound sedan that really captures my attention. That I can't wait to see...and then take for a test drive. The roofline is perfect.... coupe-like and beautifully done on the concept from last year.


----------

